# A New Way To Turkey!



## YelojktBob (Feb 7, 2018)

I started this project by brining a Turkey breast for a couple days before peeling the skin and deboning it. I then placed a wide roll of plastic wrap on the kitchen table and put the then dried off skin on the plastic wrap, outside of skin down and spread out as wide as I could make it. I seasoned both breast halves with pepper, garlic, and rosemary and placed them on the skin. Placement is key here. The fat ends overlapping the skinny ends so that when I roll it up it stays even. Rolling the skin over the top to cover the breasts completely and then using the plastic wrap to hold it together. The plastic wrap is laid out all the way down the length of the table as I roll the Turkey up towards the roll I annulled the sides of the plastic wrap out away from the turkey so as to tighten the Turkey roll. I poked holes in the wrap with a pin to let excess air escape as I tighten it. When the air is out I wrap it a couple more times and start twisting the ends to really tighten the Turkey roulade. I tighten it till I just can't do it anymore or it will burst. The tighter, the better. It helps it stick together. I then use butchers twine to secure the twisted ends and cut the excess plastic off. I bag and vac seal and throw it in the sous vide bath at 145 degrees for 3.5hours. I ice bath and chill it overnight in the fridge. Reheating the sous vide bath to 140 the next day and remove from the plastic. I seared this one with a torch but I would be super interested to see what's deep fryer would do. It is amazing!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks good man!


----------



## okie362 (Feb 8, 2018)

I like that a lot.  Wouldn't happen to have pics of the wrapping/rolling process you could share would you?


----------



## zerowin (Feb 8, 2018)

okie362 said:


> I like that a lot.  Wouldn't happen to have pics of the wrapping/rolling process you could share would you?



I second that, I'm interested and looks really great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes please show us the entire process, cause I would really like to give this a try!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2018)

*I bag and vac seal and throw it in the sous vide bath at 145 degrees for 3.5hours. * ..

Bob, morning...  Darn man, that looks soooo good...   I wanna do it...  
Anywho, where did you get the time /temp directions from...  Mine don't look like that..   I use Baldwin's charts...


----------



## worm304 (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks amazing!  I'd say the juice was worth the squeeze on that one.  I like doing chicken lollipop legs but sometimes I just don't have it in me to do all the prep work.   I have to give this a try and hopefully it comes out as pretty as yours did.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes!!!
That looks Awesome!!:)
I too am waiting for any & all Info on how you did this Fantastic looking Creation!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking good nice job!!


----------



## dls1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice job with the turkey breast, Bob. It definitely deserves a "Like"

I've been doing turkey breasts in nearly the same manner 20 years originally inspired by an old Jacques Pepin recipe I found. The last time I did one like this was this past Christmas where there breast was featured along with a prime rib.

Once you get the process down, which isn't hard, it's ridiculously simple to do. Remove the skin in a single piece, remove the breasts from the bone, season as desired, place one breast on top of the other in a reverse fashion and place on the skin (if using), and wrap very tightly in a long piece of cling film massaging and rolling back and forth along the way to make a uniform cylinder.

I don't brine the breasts as you did, but I do salt them beforehand and let them rest in the refrigerator for 8-12 hours. Also, I don't cook them with the cling film on, and 7 or 8 years ago I started painting the cut inside of each breast with a slurry made up of water and transglutaminase (TG) aka "Meat Glue" to insure a more form singular bond with the two pieces. I wrap and let that set for 24 hours before proceeding. When I cook the breast, it's been sous vide exclusively for the past 5-6 years. 

Great work!


----------



## weev (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow that looks great  
do you think just smoking it would turn out good for those of us without a water bath


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 8, 2018)

weev said:


> Wow that looks great
> do you think just smoking it would turn out good for those of us without a water bath



Yeah, I'd be trying it in the smoker.  Don't have a sous vide and really don't plan on getting one.
Yours looks fantastic!!
POINT for a great idea.
Gary


----------



## weedeater (Feb 8, 2018)

All I can say is *WOW!!!  *Would definitely like you to do another one and walk us through it with pics.  Looks great. Point.

Weedeater


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 8, 2018)

That looks awesome! I could see rolling it, letting it sit in the fridge for a day or so and then tying it after taking off the plastic wrap so that it can go on the smoker or in the oven.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 8, 2018)

daveomak said:


> *I bag and vac seal and throw it in the sous vide bath at 145 degrees for 3.5hours. * ..
> 
> Bob, morning...  Darn man, that looks soooo good...   I wanna do it...
> Anywho, where did you get the time /temp directions from...  Mine don't look like that..   I use Baldwin's charts...


I believe I used the Anova precision cooker app for the temp and time for this particular one. I have been known to scour multiple sources.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yes!!!
> That looks Awesome!!:)
> I too am waiting for any & all Info on how you did this Fantastic looking Creation!!
> Like.
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2018)

_I am truly flattered by your comment sir. I have used many of your recipes and it is an honor to have you want to attempt one of mine. The SV Chuck Roast recipe of yours is a true gift to mankind! I will be making another one of these Turkey Roulades soon and will take pictures of every step in the process for everybody. But this time... I am going to cold smoke the Turkey before I roll it. I am curious to see if I can get the smoke flavor to stay in the sous vide. Until then....

_
Thank You for the Kind words. That would be Great if you made a Step by Step with pics of this awesome Dish.
When you do it, please don't let me miss it. I hate to miss the Great ones.

Thanks,
Bear


----------

